# 8 inches of rain this month!!!



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Un-great NW. 



> As of 8 a.m. Saturday, 7.52 inches of rain had fallen at PDX, tying the record, and rain was expected to continue through Saturday night, according to KGW meteorologist Rod Hill.
> 
> By 3 p.m., the total was up to 7.76 inches, he said.




I can't take it. 

I've talked to the wife and we are moving to the Amazon rain Forest where it's drier. 

I'm sick of this hole....Even my rain bike doesn't want to go out.


----------



## dan682 (Aug 7, 2009)

But it was all worth it for days like today!


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't it was not too bad. I still managed to get in 16 hours in on the bike. There is no such thing as bad weather just bad choices in attire!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> There is no such thing as bad weather just bad choices in attire!


Trust me, I have the attire for any temp, condition. 
8 pairs of shorts
5 pairs of knickers
3 pairs of tights
15 jerseys
9 jackets
3 vests
etc...

Yes. Today was very nice, minus the wind.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*Rain?*

Rain bike with fenders, 
Ya it rains here 
So what . : - )


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't move to Arizona thinking that it will be better. That was a mistake that took me 3 months to undo......


----------

